# Coping Workshop - Portadown, 2 May



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

I will be facilitating the Craigavon support group on Wednesday 2 May at 7.30pm to undertake a short, PowerPoint interactive workshop on "Coping Strategies". I undertook this workshop at the Fertility Show in London during Nov 11 and many people found this useful. I plan to be away by 8.30ish so that the support group members can have a chat.  
Venue - Tutorial room 2, Medical Education Centre, Craigavon Area Hospital

If you wish to bring along some snacks to share please do. Can I ask if you would kindly confirm your attendance by return email or telephone (07837 987562 or [email protected])

/links


----------

